# Help please ^.^



## likalaruku (Dec 17, 2017)

So I made the mistake of sending Rosie away last month after I maxed her out to make room for new guests, but I forgot to talk to her to get the request to make the makeup box at level 10, which I only realized recently. I was going to ask her when I saw her again, but she has not appeared in any area at any time of the day or night since.

I tried to call her, but the option is grayed out. I tried placing the required furniture, but I still can't invite her. What do I do?


----------



## Angel-Rae (Dec 17, 2017)

If she has already been successfully invited ie. her furniture placed etc then you can invite her back by selecting the cats head icon on the right hand side of the screen. It should show you the heads of who is currently visiting your campsite. If you have the limit of campers send someone away by selecting their head, then a plus sign will appear. Select the plus and you should be able to invite Rosie back.
ETA I?m not sure why she is greyed out for calling. Do you have calling cards?


----------



## Dede (Dec 17, 2017)

The "Call" button is only for inviting villagers to one of the four attraction spots so you can do 3 requests for them. It's not used for inviting them to your campsite, if that's what you're trying to do.
Also you can only get the request for an animal's special item by talking to them inside your campsite only, not in any of the attraction spots.
If you follow what Angel-Rae mentioned, you should be able to invite Rosie back to your camp. This info is also available in the beginner's guide in the game.


----------



## likalaruku (Dec 17, 2017)

So we can't call back animals if we've reached max guests without excusing one, even though we can invite new ones over (even though they will point out you've got no room & leave after). Got it.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 17, 2017)

likalaruku said:


> So we can't call back animals if we've reached max guests without excusing one, even though we can invite new ones over (even though they will point out you've got no room & leave after). Got it.



Yes, only 8 campers can be present at your camps at any time. So you have to switch them out sadly. Not all villagers will ask for the special item right at level 10 either, they vary. I have some villagers at level 12 who still haven't requested them. 

And like Dede said, calling cards are for the other map spaces, like the beach and river etc etc, and they will take the place of the human visitor's RV and be available for the 3 hours from the time you invite them with a set of 3 requests!


----------



## Deathamabob (Dec 17, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yes, only 8 campers can be present at your camps at any time. So you have to switch them out sadly. Not all villagers will ask for the special item right at level 10 either, they vary. I have some villagers at level 12 who still haven't requested them.


Only Rosie, Goldie, Filbert, Jay, Apollo, and Cherry will ask at 10. Everyone else is 15. You can look at their information and see when they'll ask for it and what the item is.


----------



## likalaruku (Dec 18, 2017)

So I sent one of my guests away & put out the required furniture, but the option to call Rosie is still grayed out. I can call any other person I've sent away except her.


----------



## aericell (Dec 18, 2017)

likalaruku said:


> So I sent one of my guests away & put out the required furniture, but the option to call Rosie is still grayed out. I can call any other person I've sent away except her.



Are you accessing the "Who's at My Campsite" screen or your Contacts screen? You need to go to Who's at My Campsite and when you send someone home from there, there should be a plus sign where that villager used to be. Tap on that and you should be able to Host Rosie, not call her.


----------



## likalaruku (Dec 18, 2017)

LOEY said:


> Are you accessing the "Who's at My Campsite" screen or your Contacts screen? You need to go to Who's at My Campsite and when you send someone home from there, there should be a plus sign where that villager used to be. Tap on that and you should be able to Host Rosie, not call her.



Thanks, this worked. &#55357;&#56397;


----------

